# How do you know if they



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi, everyone!
Xena, our seven year old adopted from a breeder, just picked up on Saturday, maltese







doesn't seem to respond to her name. Is it possible that because she was with so many other dogs that she doesn't know it?

I would think she would look up or respond somehow to her name?

TIA,
Deanne


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Jan 17 2005, 04:29 PM
> *Hi, everyone!
> Xena, our seven year old adopted from a breeder, just picked up on Saturday, maltese
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had always thought it was the tone of voice more then the actual name... I could be wrong though, it has happened before!


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmm.... she does come when I say come?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Maybe she is just a little nervous being someplace new how long have you had her?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its possible she doesnt know her name...if u r considering changing it, i doubt it would matter...but she also might be scared. hard to say.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex knows his name. He even has multiple names and he knows them all.
Maybe the breeder never called her by her name.


----------



## Aronomy (Jan 9, 2005)

You know if your dog knows his name by his response to it.

When teaching a dog to recognize its name, use treats. When you say its name "NAME" and he looks towards you, reward that behavoir. If he doesn't, get his attention with the treat. Keep doing this until your dog responds to his name without the use of any treats. 

Every dog should recognize its name.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you! I'll try that bit of training if I ever find a treat that Xena likes!









Deanne


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

